
Ask HN: Thoughts on teachyourselfcs.com? - rohithkp
What are your views on the curriculum at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com ?<p>I am new to this and will be documenting my experience here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rkpblog.tech&#x2F;2020&#x2F;07&#x2F;following-the-teach-yourself-cs-curriculum&#x2F;
======
sneeuwpopsneeuw
It is a bit like this guide on how to become a game programmer
[https://github.com/miloyip/game-programmer](https://github.com/miloyip/game-
programmer) It is a really good guide, and everything is thought out nicely
but many people argue on both guides that it is too much stuff to learn.
[https://github.com/miloyip/game-
programmer/issues/54](https://github.com/miloyip/game-programmer/issues/54)
the answer that miloyip gave to the question that it may be to much sums it up
for me. These guides contain to much if you want to be a simple programmer and
get a job. But if you want to be one of the best in the industry you are going
to need read and study all the parts.

